# FreeBSD Update 10->10,1 Boot Screen



## dcbdbis (Nov 19, 2014)

Good evening,

Upgraded FreeBSD 10.0 to 10.1 by source, not `pkg`. The update went fine, and the OS is operating fine.

But I did not get the new boot menu, where I can choose between the current or the old kernel when I upgraded.

I don't see anything in the UPDATING thread.

Suggestions please?

Thanks!


Dave


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 19, 2014)

dcbdbis said:


> Upgraded FreeBSD 10.0 to 10.1 by source..not  pkg.


You mean “…not freebsd-update(8)”, doesn’t you?

What’s the output of `freebsd-version -ku`?


----------



## pvoigt (Nov 19, 2014)

Dave, I am observing the same. I have one VM which upgraded with `freebsd-update` and my physical server which was upgraded with the `buildword` process after a failed `freebsd-update`. Only the VM had the new boot menu. I compared the files under /boot and found that /boot/menu.rc and /boot/loader.rc were not updated. I saved the old versions and replaced these files on my server with the new version from my VM. Now boot screens are identical.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## dcbdbis (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. I have additional details below.

For Juanitou: thank you for your post. I did not upgrade with binary packages, I built it all from source using the proper procedure in /usr/src/UPDATING. On your second question: the output was
10.1-RELEASE and is now 10.1-STABLE (long story, I have a laptop that needs 10.1 STABLE to make the Intel GPU operate which misbehaves under 10.1-RELEASE).

For pvoigt: I don't have a VM readily available. I did decide to get "cute" and I navigated to /usr/src/sys/boot/forth and moved the files from there into /boot. The system still booted, but I lost the entire menu. So I reverted my saved files (saved as menu.rc.original loader.rc.original) and I have my menu back now.

I am still in my rookie year with FreeBSD from Linux. I was comfy manually editing grub.cfg in that environment. I am_* not*_ comfortable doing that in FreeBSD without some very clear step by step instructions.

I am concerned that menu.rc and loader.rc may not be the only files involved in obtaining the new menu, but I don't have sufficient experience to provide any fact to support my suspicion.

I still need some help if you would..

Thank you sincerely,

Dave


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2014)

Apparently I have not seen the new menus.  But I only update from source, too.


----------



## pvoigt (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, dcbdbis, I am not that experienced. I just compared the files under /boot and then checked and balanced the differences. If you like, I will send you both files in question. In this case PM me at #freebsd.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## dcbdbis (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello wblock@,

The new menu has an entry that allows you to boot to kernel.old from the menu itself, in case you bork a kernel configuration. Now, I've made probably  more than 100 custom kernels in the last year. FreeBSD is much more failsafe than my old environment.

The new menu eliminates the need to boot from USB media and manually moving your old kernel around so that the menu boots from it. I state that, but I've not (not yet at least) produced a custom kernel that hasn't booted.

So because I do a lot of kernels for experimentation and to polish in the extreme, I am sure an unbootable kernel is in my near future, thus my interest in the new boot menu.

Thanks all for the replies.

PS: Thank you for the offer to send the files. No need. I'll instantiate a VM on my end and do some due-diligence to make sure that those files mentioned are indeed the only files changed.

But thank you very much for the offer.


----------



## Chris_H (Nov 20, 2014)

dcbdbis, as to booting to kernel.old. You can escape to the loader(8) prompt, by (not surprisingly) pressing the `ESC` key. 
Point being; while it doesn't get you the boot(8) _alternate_ kernel entry in your boot(8) menu. It will at least provide a "parachute", should you ever need one. Which you *hopefully* never will. 
Just thought it worth mentioning.

All the best.

--Chris


----------

